# Lenze Pos.Regler 9300 Problem



## Erdferkel (25 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wir haben ein kleines Problem mit einem Servo Positionierregler von Lenze.
Der angeschlossene Servo fährt im Handbtrieb immer in die entgegengesetzte Richtung die man vorgibt. Auch wenn man die Polarität invertiert.
(Software: GDC)
Gruß
ralf


----------



## Schmiedi (26 Oktober 2007)

Ich denke mal, daß du mit der Polarität die Codestellen 1206/0 und 1208/0 meinst. Damit änderst du die Polarität der Drehzahl, die zurückgegeben wird. Die Drehrichtung kannst du mit C0250/0 ändern.


----------



## Erdferkel (26 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ja stimmt, unter Grundeinstellungen konnte man ja bereits ein paar Paramter eingeben, unter anderem die Lagepolarität und da brachte ein Wechsel zwischen invertiert und nicht invertiert nichts. Deshalb war ich ein wenig irritiert.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## mega_ohm (29 Oktober 2007)

Erdferkel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir haben ein kleines Problem mit einem Servo Positionierregler von Lenze.
> Der angeschlossene Servo fährt im Handbtrieb immer in die entgegengesetzte Richtung die man vorgibt. Auch wenn man die Polarität invertiert.
> (Software: GDC)
> ...


Am Antrieb ist ein Geber (Encoder, Resolver) mechanisch befestigt.
Bei Lenze- Pos.-Reglern bin ich mir recht sicher, daß einfach die "2 Außenleiter drehen" zu keinem Ergebnis, im besten Falle noch zu einer Fehlermeldung reicht.
Nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis muß innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit (Start-Stop-Rampe) der Weg (wird von der Antriebsrückführ-Leitung auf den FU geschalten) erreicht werden.
Wenn nur im Handbetrieb der entgegengesetzte Weg gefahren wird, würde ich mal am Api- Modul prüfen (Klemme 28 [ich würde jetzt ohne Handbuch behaupten = +24V] .... dann folgen die digit. Eingänge für Reglerfreigabe, Richtung li- re, Jog1...Jog2... bis Klemme 59 [m.M. nach Masse]....
Ich würde, da bei Lenze sehr viele Parameter (gerade die Codestellen für Jog, Richtung etc. ) sehr frei programmierbar (in der Code- Tabelle nachlesen) sind, mir mal das GDC laden und "online- beobachten".
Bei Pos-Reglern (bei denen die Masch.Baufirma keine Handbetriebs-, Einrichtbetriebs- und Automatikgeschwindigkeit unterscheidet) wird sehr gern in diesen Codestellen rumgezaubert.

Wenn nur im Handbetrieb beständig (kein sporadisch auftretender Effekt) der Antrieb verkehrt läuft, würde ich mal im Progi (s7 oder eben was anderes) die Ausgänge prüfen und die Digit- In und deren Beschaltung am FU.


----------



## Erdferkel (29 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
es lag an dem Parameter 1208, der auf invertiert stand.
Das Systemhandbuch lässt bei einer solchen Fehlersuche sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Gruß
Ralf


----------

